# Neu - jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Ultimate-PC HD7970-Edition: 6-Kern-Prozessor von Intel [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neu - jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Ultimate-PC HD7970-Edition: 6-Kern-Prozessor von Intel [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neu - jetzt vorbestellen: PCGH-Ultimate-PC HD7970-Edition: 6-Kern-Prozessor von Intel [Anzeige]


----------



## leorphee (15. Juli 2012)

kommt meinem ja schon bisschen nahe...


----------



## Stoeppsel (15. Juli 2012)

Schöner High-End-PC mit guter Leistung, durchaus eine Alternative zu einem Selbstbau-PC (bin am nachdenken...).
Aber: Im 2D-Betrieb sollte man doch bitte die Lüfter etwas drosseln (Alternate that's your turn please!),
mein eigener "alter PC" verbraucht 10W mehr (anstatt den sehr guten 68W), ist aber nahezu unhörbar - das geht,
das zeigt auch das Modell mit einer 680er (der im 2D sogar etwas mehr verbraucht).
Der 3D-Betrieb geht mit 2,1 Sone völlig in Ordnung, da man sich im High-End-Segment bewegt (für mehr hilft nur die Wasserkühlung).

Gibt es eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse (Qualität, Verarbeitung, Ausbaufähigkeit usw.)?


----------



## locojens (3. August 2012)

Nein! So kann man sein eigenes BS benutzen, bzw. sich sein Wunsch-BS selbst kaufen. AMD (ATI) Karten ... 2 mal gekauft 2 mal enttäuscht. 

PS: (Rage Fury Maxx war die erste und die 6870er die 2.) bei "niVea" hatte ich nie Probleme (äh nvidia).


----------



## mrindividual83 (3. August 2012)

So eine Werbung als Umfrage zu verkleiden, finde ich schon ziemlich dreist. der kommerz stinkt hier zum himmel. tut mir leid, aber wir sind hier in einem freien land und hier herrscht freie meinungsäußerung. diese aktion finde ich einfach nur falsch. das ist ein werdegang den ich schon seit einiger zeit bei pcgh erkennen kann und mir missfällt. das kann man auch mal machen wenn man schon konkurrenzlos ist ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. August 2012)

Nette PCs. Trotzdem nichts für mich, will meine selbst zusammenbauen. Das macht mir Spass und ich habe zu 100% die teile die ich will.

Zur Umfrage. Ganz klar ohne BS. Dann kann man vorhandenes BS weiterverwenden.


----------



## toxic27 (3. August 2012)

Für einen Gamer voll überzogen,gerade die 6 Kern CPU. btt: Lieber selber bauen da preiswerter und ich persönlich niemals eine bequiet PSU wieder verbauen würde. Zur Frage: Ohne OS ! Ganz klar,soll jedem freistehen was er drauf packt. 

@mrindividual83: zustimm,100% !


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. August 2012)

Auch wenn du persönlich vielleicht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast, gibt es an Netzteilen von Bequiet nichts zu meckern.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. August 2012)

mrindividual83 schrieb:


> So eine Werbung als Umfrage zu verkleiden, finde ich schon ziemlich dreist.


Was spricht dagegen, bei einer Anzeige, die mit dem eindeutigen Hinweis "[Anzeige]" gekennzeichnet ist, eine Umfrage zu verlinken, die in direkten Zusammenhang mit den beworbenen Produkten steht? Wo "Anzeige" draufsteht, steckt auch - Überraschung - Anzeige drin; schlechtere Verkleidungskünstler als uns gibt es gar nicht.


mrindividual83 schrieb:


> der kommerz stinkt hier zum himmel. tut mir leid, aber wir sind hier in einem freien land und hier herrscht freie meinungsäußerung. diese aktion finde ich einfach nur falsch.


Worin besteht denn nun die Kritik abseits von Gemeinplätzen?


mrindividual83 schrieb:


> das kann man auch mal machen


Bezug unklar - wer kann was machen?


mrindividual83 schrieb:


> konkurrenzlos


Wer und worin?


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Für dem Preis sollte wenigstens ein modulares NT drinnen sein


----------

